# Non Dairy Cheese?



## Luvtahike (Dec 15, 2011)

Do any of you know how to make non dairy cheese? I purchase a rice based cheese that is good. I have also had an oat based cheese before. I would love to make my own. 

If you could even point me in a direction, that would help! 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

See Cheese Forum Dot Org 
I think There are some recipes there


----------



## Luvtahike (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you Opal. I will look there. That website has a lot of information!


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow I had never thoughtnof making non dairy cheese before.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Some Of the vegan sites have recipes for non chese 

Have fun 
Stan


----------



## Luvtahike (Dec 15, 2011)

Bambitski said:


> Wow I had never thoughtnof making non dairy cheese before.


I wish I didn't have to think of it! LOL I have severe food allergies to all dairy and gluten. Rice cheese is different from regular cheese but it works for my version of pizza, in my eggs, etc. 

Thanks!


----------

